

Weekly collection of worthwhile news and resources in Machine Learning and AI - mylittleai
http://aiweekly.co/issues/1

======
flashman
I'm curious about your decision to go with curated.co instead of something
like tinyletter.com. Just simple stuff like bringing your own domain?

